# Velodyne problems



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Velodyne SPL powered sub that has not worked properly almost since the first time it was used. Suddenly during a movie it made bad distortion noises and I have not been able to turn it up since. The driver has been tested and it is fine so something must be wrong with the amp. 
Has anyone had a similar issue? Could it be a resistor or capacitor fix? Could an amp be defective?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like an amp issue. It could be anything though, and unless your confident with electronics it might be hard to determine the exact issue, it could any number of components on board.

Is this sub new, or under warranty. If not, have you contacted Velodyne to see if they are aware of any common fault with the unit. They may also be able to advise on probable repair costs, which you never know might be fairly small.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Without a model it is hard to even speculate. They had problems with caps in some amps, but some problems go much deeper. Even changing the caps is hard because of the way the amp is assembled. Velodyne has a flat rate for most repairs and does their repairs themselves. They have not typically provided schematics or parts. I was able to coax these out of them a couple of times when I was working for a dealer who sold a lot of product, but don't expect much more info out of them than the price to rebuild or replace the amp.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Model# is 

Velodyne SPL108v

No attempt had been made to contact them yet. All that's been done is driver testing to make sure the driver is undamaged and it's good. So must be the amp. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

